
Clickbait Snail Mail: How companies try to get me to open the mail they send - otras
https://alexanderell.is/posts/clickbait-snail-mail/
======
robbya
The discounts these companies get from the postal service for mailing in bulk,
presorting, using specific labeling, etc can get pretty large. Just a couple
cents a mail piece.

